#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  I am looking for an unbinding spell from an oath?

## nestegg

Hello,can someone give me a spell or a ritual that sets free of a certain oath and unbinds you?

----------


## Seyk

Was the oath willing?

----------


## Iza

say this and cut a golden thread and it is done. Te shordjol muro rat

----------

